# Will I get a 1099?



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

I drove for Uber for about a month, made $423 total in that time (the reason I quit). Will I get a 1099 and how should this be reported on my taxes if not?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

If you made less than $600 you will definitely not get a 1099. However you need to report this income on Schedule C.

From what I read if your total pay from Uber is:
-- less than $600 - No 1099 sent
--$20K or more 1099-K
-- $600 - $19900 - Am really not sure whether or not one will get 1099-MISC. *Anyone knows?*


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't speak for Uber, but I fall in the $600-19,900 category you describe, and mine are 1099-MISC with the payment listed in the box marked "Non-employee Compensation " IIRC. My clients all have CPAs doing it, and all are the same format. If a client doesn't issue a 1099 due to not meeting the threshold it goes under "other income."


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Luberon said:


> From what I read if your total pay from Uber is:
> -- less than $600 - No 1099 sent
> --$20K or more 1099-K
> -- $600 - $19900 - Am really not sure whether or not one will get 1099-MISC. *Anyone knows?*



Correct on: if less than $600, then no 1099 sent. (You still have to report the income though, since there's an electronic record of the payment. You may not end up owing taxes on it, but you still have to report it.)
Possibly correct on $20K+. Lyft says their drivers fall under the rules for a 1099-K, which isn't sent unless you make over $20K and receive over 200 payments; that's just for any driving payments though, and you'll fall under the 1099-MISC rules (sent if you got paid over $600) for any driver referral bonuses, new city bonuses, etc. Uber had the same policy last year, but I heard one driver say they're changing it to all 1099-MISC this year (though I doubt it - it's extra work for Uber with no additional benefit).
$600-$19,900: See above bullet
(More on 1099's here: ********************/blog_posts/understanding-taxes-the-1099)

In all cases: you need to report the income on your Schedule C. The IRS knows you made that income, even if you don't receive a paper form. They can come audit you for up to 6 years on that, since it'd be considered a significant discrepancy.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Tristan Zier said:


> Correct on: if less than $600, then no 1099 sent. (You still have to report the income though, since there's an electronic record of the payment. You may not end up owing taxes on it, but you still have to report it.)
> Possibly correct on $20K+. Lyft says their drivers fall under the rules for a 1099-K, which isn't sent unless you make over $20K and receive over 200 payments; that's just for any driving payments though, and you'll fall under the 1099-MISC rules (sent if you got paid over $600) for any driver referral bonuses, new city bonuses, etc. Uber had the same policy last year, but I heard one driver say they're changing it to all 1099-MISC this year (though I doubt it - it's extra work for Uber with no additional benefit).
> $600-$19,900: See above bullet
> (More on 1099's here: ********************/blog_posts/understanding-taxes-the-1099)
> ...


Thanks, I found zen99 link useful too.


----------

